# Passing-Lyle Spud Murphy



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 8, 2005)

EIS founder and creator Lyle "Spud" Murphy passed away this last Friday, he would have been 97 in a few weeks. Spud leaves behind family and a wealth of friends and students. Spud lived a full and fruitful life. A brillant man, world traveler, voracious partier, and generous human being, he will be missed by many. Always ready with a quip and or pun I remember Spud at 89 years old answering his phone "Forest Lawn". Even well into his 90's Spud was still traveling the world. I would call him to ask about certain parts of the course, and he would ask what page is that. I would tell him and he did not have to refer to the book, it was memorized and the answer I was looking for would be immediatly conveyed.

Spud my mentor, i will miss you.

Craig Sharmat


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 8, 2005)

Deepest condolenses to his loved ones. Just ordered my first two books. Cannot wait to begin his course.

Rob


----------



## ComposerDude (Aug 8, 2005)

My condolences to you Craig, and to the rest of his family. He leaves behind quite a legacy and fortunately the EIS course survives in print.

-Peter


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news Craig.
I know you were close...


----------



## sbkp (Aug 8, 2005)

Best to you, Craig, and to all to whom he was close.

- Stefan


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 8, 2005)

This is very sad indeed. I never met the man, but appretiate his contributions via this course. It is a great gift he gave the world before leaving it, and through its survival and thriving, his teachings will hopefully out live us all.


----------



## fv (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd like to pass my condolences to you as well Craig and to his family. I've been studying EIS for a short time only and I never met him either but this is sad news indeed. Best. :(

FV


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 8, 2005)

My condolences Craig-its always sad when we loose such an important mentor, great character and a good friend. 
His work will surely be carried on and he will be remembered by many future generations.


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Craig. It's hard to lose a mentor and friend like that. Spud was a special guy and Frederick and I were so glad to have met him. He definitely has left a legacy.


----------



## jc5 (Aug 8, 2005)

Awful news... my condolensces to all here who knew him personally. His influence will live on through your work.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry Craig - I know that there was a special "something" between you two - aside from being a very talented musician, arranger and composer, he was also a great guy, funny and always ready with a pun. Very quick witted. 

As Craig knows, I had the liberty to take his last interview which I recorded. We'll transcribe that recording into the interview we promised, after which Craig will own both the original recording and the digital recorder it was recorded on, since I cannot bring myself to erase it.

Spud Murphy left a HUGE legacy. Did you know that he orchestrated (and wrote many of the songs) that Benny Goodman took credit for? The musical scene back then was really different than now, so there wasn't much recourse that a musician arranger could lean on. We also went back to when he was a boy in an orphanage in Idaho and got second-hand instruments and learned how to play them for some extra money. He was 96 so do the math - it was a very very long time ago.

Craig knew Spud back in the early 90s (correct me on this sharmy) and thus a really great relationship began - a lot of the music we are awed to hear Craig do today is integrated more or less with what Spud taught and how Craig interpreted those lessons (twice a week - and some of these lessons aren't that easy.) 

We lost a great guy today. But one thing that will keep Spud immortal is really getting to know both the man and his legacy. EIS is a work of genius, and in my opinion to all whom he touched, he lives forever.


----------



## Dan Selby (Aug 8, 2005)

Very, very sad to hear this news. My condolences to Craig, David B and all who knew him well. As others have said, to have such a profound impact on so many people, including many he never met, is something to be hugely admired and thankful for.


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 9, 2005)

also my condolences to everyone around spud and his family!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 9, 2005)

My condoleances to Craig, Frederick and to everyone else who knew him personally, and to his family of course.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 9, 2005)

He left us a great innovative way of studing music that will make him eternal in the history of music...now it?s time to help in another world!!!


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 9, 2005)

My condolenses.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 9, 2005)

leogardini said:


> He left us a great innovative way of studing music that will make him eternal in the history of music...now it?s time to help in another world!!!



Interesting observation Leo - when I last saw him my parting words were "it's not everyday that I get to meet a god of music". Perhaps you're right.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 9, 2005)

This has been a week full of saddening news.

My condolences to Craig, Fred and to Spuds family.


----------



## rJames (Aug 9, 2005)

What can you say? Every time I do work in the course I wonder, "can you imagine having this kind of mastery over the musical language?"

I'm sure he had a good life. He had musical geniuses trekking to the top of the mountain to study with him.

He told me that Oscar Peterson called him recently and asked something like, "what new discovery have you made about music?"

Another giant passes into history but has left an indelible mark.


----------



## IASOS (Aug 9, 2005)

Ah, this is sad. I was just listening to that interview of his a few weekends ago. Not to sound materialistic or drag this off topic, but I hope this won't hurt the distribution of his work any. It would be ashame for his lifetime of work not to be spread to "the ends of the Earth." I hope Blumberg will keep its distribution up. I really do think Mr. Murphy's course could play a huge part in how music is taught in this next millennium.

Here's a good verse:

"On this mountain He will destroy the shroud that enfolds all people, the vail that is spread over all nations. He will swallow up death forever, and the Lord will wipe away the tears from their faces." -Isiah 25:7-8


----------



## lux (Aug 9, 2005)

This is very sad, condolence to family, friends and all people who knew him.

I'm pretty sure, Craig, that he liked and will continue to like from where he is now, the way you honour his work every day.

Luca


----------



## groove (Aug 9, 2005)

condoleances to his friends and family.

and thank you Craig & Frederick that brought me to know about EIS, i hope we'll all continue is great job in contibuting to greater music !

stephane


----------



## Jackull (Aug 9, 2005)

my condolence to Mr. Lyle "Spud" Murphy & his beloved family, the whole EiS family. he'll live forever in this EiS world. 

jackuLL


----------



## fitch (Aug 12, 2005)

condolences from me too. I signed up to EIS and have been reading up the course material on and off..

Spud was a great guy to come up with this course. We're grateful for it i'm sure


----------



## drasticmeasures (Aug 12, 2005)

Craig-
I'm so sorry to hear....I know you were close with him.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah Craig, very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 13, 2005)

This was in the LA Times this morning

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/ ... obituaries

interesting read


----------



## Jackull (Aug 13, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> This was in the LA Times this morning
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/ ... obituaries
> 
> interesting read



Thanks for the link Craig...

jackULL


----------



## SamplesSlave (Aug 14, 2005)

Just saw Spud passed on the E! channel news scroll.

Just wanted to pipe in and pass on my condolences. I was supposed to start the course at the beginning of this year, but due to unforseen $$$ problems, I was unable to, however the time I did spend looking into it, I was amazed at how innovative his system is.

Once again, condolences to all who knew him.

-Eric


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for chiming in. 

I was driving in my car listening to Dan Rivive (sp?) on CBS national news yesterday, and they gave Spud a minute of air time mentioning much about his life and bringing up EIS before turning it over to local news. 

That was really nice.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 15, 2005)

My deepest condolances to all... but I'm glad he led a great life... that counts for alot...

Cheers,


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you Steve and welcome to EIS

Enjoy the ride...


----------

